# Choix de la partition de démarrage



## agapé (21 Mars 2022)

ordinateur : Mini Mac.
Plusieurs partitions dont l'une portant Mac X et l'autre Linux Mint 20.3.

Bonjour à vous tous,

Jusqu'à présent au démarrage je pouvais appuyer sur la touche Alt (en bas à gauche du clavier) et voir s'afficher à l'écran les icônes des 2 systèmes, ce qui me permettait ensuite avec la souris de sélectionner l'un d'eux.
Maintenant au démarrage pendant quelques secondes s'affiche un menu (les 2 premières lignes mentionnent Linux et les 2 suivantes mentionnent Mac) sans que je puisse sélectionner à l'aide des flèches le système qui m'intéresse. Quand j'appuie sur l'une ou l'autre de ces flèches rien ne se passe et c'est le système Linux qui à tous les coups démarre automatiquement. Impossible non plus de choisir un disque dur externe ni une clé USB bootable.
Pouvez-vous, s'il vous plaît, me conseiller pour résoudre ce problème de blocage?

Merci.


----------



## jcsadi (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour agape
As-tu trouvé maintenant la solution à ta préoccupation ?
Parce que je vois que ta préoccupation date de longtemps, j'en ai aussi besoin de cette solution car je suis dans la meme situation que toi


----------

